# Rodger 85 marries Jenny 25



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Since her new husband is so old, Jenny decides that after the wedding they should sleep in separate rooms, because she is concerned that her new but aged husband may over exert himself if they spend the entire night together.

After the wedding festivities Jenny prepares herself for bed and the expected knock on the door. Sure enough, the knock comes, and there is Rodger, her 85 year old groom,ready for action. All goes well and Rodger takes his leave of his bride and she prepares for sleep.

After a few minutes Jenny hears another knock on the door. Its Rodger again, looking for more action. Somewhat surprised, Jenny consents, soon after Rodger kisses her goodnight and heads for bed.

She is set to go to sleep again but, aha, you've guessed, Rodger is back again, rapping on the door, as fresh as a 25 year old, ready for action, and once more they enjoy each other.

But as Rodger get ready to leave again, his young bride says to him " I'm thoroughly impressed that at your age you can perform so well and so often, I've been with guys a third of your age who were only good once. You truly are a great lover Rodger".

Rodger, somewhat embarrassed, turns to Jenny and says, 
"you mean I've been here already?"

seamus.

And the moral of this story is, 
Don't be afraid of getting old,
Alzheimers's has its advantages.

Have I told you'se this one before?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Great punchline :lol: :lol: 

Gerald


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice one Seamus, :lol: 

did I say that before?   

Dave :roll:


----------



## gloworm (Nov 21, 2008)

My brother has Alzheimers, I think it runs in the family, Because my brother,s got it aswell




:lol:


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

gloworm said:


> My brother has Alzheimers, I think it runs in the family, Because my brother,s got it aswell
> 
> :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Sorry seamus, but age jokes are not funny to me.
I was out with my girlfriend last week in the village pub, everyone was pointing at me calling me a Peadophile, just because I am 60 and she's 22. We had to leave, it completely ruined our tenth aniversary


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

CliffyP said:


> Sorry seamus, but age jokes are not funny to me.
> I was out with my girlfriend last week in the village pub, everyone was pointing at me calling me a Peadophile, just because I am 60 and she's 22. We had to leave, it completely ruined our tenth aniversary


Oooooooft
:lol: :lol: 
seamus


----------

